# One way to control your appetite



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

(probably NSFW)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

What the hell are Twinkies? They look really disgusting.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

mamascarlatti said:


> What the hell are Twinkies? They look really disgusting.


Twinkies are sponge cake with a sugary filling in the middle. they have a shelf life of about 20,000 years as long as the wrapper is intact. If the seal is broken they begin to spoil after about 9,959 years. They are delicious!!!!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

hawk said:


> Twinkies are sponge cake with a sugary filling in the middle. they have a shelf life of about 20,000 years as long as the wrapper is intact. If the seal is broken they begin to spoil after about 9,959 years. They are delicious!!!!


They have a cream filling, hawk, don't they?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

samurai said:


> They have a cream filling, hawk, don't they?


Steve to be honest I don't know what it is!! Looks kind of opaque white like a cream filling but it sure tastes like 100% sugar~hmmmm good


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Talk about a sugar rush, damn!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

hawk said:


> Twinkies are sponge cake with a sugary filling in the middle. they have a shelf life of about 20,000 years as long as the wrapper is intact. If the seal is broken they begin to spoil after about 9,959 years. They are delicious!!!!


Oh my gosh humanity is going to hell in a handcart.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh my gosh humanity is going to hell in a handcart.


And don't even get me started on Ho-Hos! :scold: {another culinary delight in the mass-produced cake market invented in America}. Remember them, hawk? Not to mention Ding-Dongs or Devil Dogs. :devil:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I listened/watched for like 15 secs. I wish he didn't shout it's even more uncomfortable than [insert certain Greek microtonal stochastic composer].

Anyway, one of these things available here which I like, but don't eat often, are THESE pre-packaged tiramisu things imported from Asian countries. They're a shadow of "real" tiramisu, which a friend of mine can make to utter perfection, but good for a tasty sugary snack nonetheless.

So it looks like not only you Americans are in the pre-packaged sweet making game! You have competitors from the land of the rising sun!...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

samurai said:


> They have a cream filling, hawk, don't they?


I doubt if that 'cream' had ever seen a cow's udder


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It's more like cream-esque edible substance.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> It's more like cream-esque edible substance.


Creamette (as in leatherette)


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> What the hell are Twinkies? They look really disgusting.


They are. But they are even worse Deep Fried which was very popular a few years ago in the Southern U. S.



mamascarlatti said:


> Oh my gosh humanity is going to hell in a handcart.


Yes, and the handcart has a 2,000 horsepower turbocharged engine.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

edit to my post # 8 above: For *Ding*-*Dongs *it should have read *Ring*-*Dings. *It was a long time ago and in a land far away. I think lately my brain is becoming a *Ding*-*Dong*! 
Sorry, Hawk.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

samurai said:


> ... I think lately my brain is becoming a *Ding*-*Dong*!


Me as well, daylight saving just started here & guess who forgot to put his clock forward? Lucky it's a weekend...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Sid, I know exactly of what you speak; at least I'm not alone in my dotage, then. Luckily, though, I am retired, so things such as you cite don't have quite the same urgency as they once did, but they are still annoying when I forget to do them nonetheless! :scold:


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

samurai said:


> edit to my post # 8 above: For *Ding*-*Dongs *it should have read *Ring*-*Dings. *It was a long time ago and in a land far away. I think lately my brain is becoming a *Ding*-*Dong*!
> Sorry, Hawk.


Your brain is working just fine  _I DO_ remember Ring Dings and just to show you that you're not forgetting look at the left hand side of this list of goodies about half way down:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to make up a stupid word, tilt it slightly to the left, and usurp Hostess' diabetic pseudo-food throne. Now's your chance to invest


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ hawk, Thanks ever so much for that! Now I don't feel half as senile as I was before you posted those old-timer treats.  Whew, what a relief! ut:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

According to a recent statistic in Harper's Index, over 20 percent of the population in all 50 states of America is obese.

I suspect many of these folks rarely eat real food, but love Twinkies, Doritos, Big Macs, Whoppers, corn dogs, etc...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm getting diabetes just reading this thread ... :lol: ... oh wait, I already have diabetes :lol:. 

These sugary things are on my permanent given up for lent list ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Corn dogs? Or do I really want to know what they are?

I suspect they must be what NZers call a hot dog, which is a kind of sausagy thing that smells as though it's made of hooves, offal, cow noses and Elastoplast, dipped in batter and deep-fried, preferably in two-week-old oil.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Corn dogs? Or do I really want to know what they are?


Where do you live again?

Edit: oh


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

If eating Twinkies makes you look like that............I'm leaving them on the shelf!


----------

